# Bought the px4 9mm today...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

good deal with a local gun shop....brand new out the door...
will join my recent purchase of the 92fs..just love the beretta..
love the way the px4 feels in my hand..thanks for your help guys.

92fs 9mm
px4 9mm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Enjoy  :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there Jason. I think you are going to be well pleased.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Show us a photo!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

You should enjoy them both. Beretta makes a fine, well refined gun.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> good deal with a local gun shop....brand new out the door...
> will join my recent purchase of the 92fs..just love the beretta..
> love the way the px4 feels in my hand..thanks for your help guys.
> 
> ...


What kind of deal did you get???


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i paid $515 for the px4 9mm excluding tax and background fees..
i searched everywhere on the internet and the best price was $475
from jbguns.net..but i figured with all the fees for ffl transfers or hidden costs plus tax..it would cost close or even higher than that..besides i wanted to see it and check it for myself that it was brand new..

some places had it between $560-670...can u believe that??!!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

good deal it's 599 here in tyler tx


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i was getting a little impatient and would be willing to pay $600 for the px4..but luckily i got a break..
so do you own one??? and if so.....how do u like it??


what's your thoughts on a glock 19?? i was debating btw a glock and a px4 before i decided on the px4..


----------

